# Mocken statischer Methoden mit EasyMock



## TRaeger (6. Nov 2017)

Hallo, 
ich stehe hier vor dem Problem, das ich für einen JUnit-Test statische Funktionen einer ansonsten nicht weiter verwendeten Klasse wegmocken muss da diese zum Einen beim Test generell in die Hose gehen - zum Glück, da sie mir sonst den Rechner zerschießen würden (Änderung der Ip-Adresse etc.). Der Aufruf erfolgt über ServiceKlasse.setIPAddress() etc., wobei die Methode setIPAddress als public static definiert ist. 
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, diese Funktion mittels EasyMock zu ersetzen (ggf. mit EasyMock-Erweiterungen)
Ich verwende Java8 mit einer aktuellen Eclipse-Version unter Linux. Auf EasyMock bin ich durch das Projekt festgelegt. 

Für alle (ernstgemeinten) Antworten schon einmal im Voraus vielen Dank
mit freundlichen Grüßen
Tilman (Räger)


----------



## Flown (6. Nov 2017)

Nein. Alleine mit EasyMock geht es nicht. Dafür gibt es PowerMock.


----------



## TRaeger (6. Nov 2017)

Hallo, 
das hatte ich bereits befürchtet, nachdem ich ca. 4 h lang gegoogelt habe. Aktuell habe ich um die ServiceKlasse einen Wrapper geschrieben, der die Funktionen der ServiceKlasse in nicht-statischen Funktionen aufruft. Lässt sich dann natürlich perfekt mocken - und erleichtert uns die Arbeit, wenn wir von dieser ServiceKlasse wegkommen wollen 

Tilman


----------

